# My trip from life long fat ass to muscle bound guy



## Mkpaint (Sep 23, 2011)

Dont know how good this will be but here goes started sept 28, 2010 at 279lbs today I just went 191. Doing back today and bi sat off. Eating 2300-2600 cal per day maint is 2900. Going on a 30 day bulk 3400-3600 cal 20/45/35 starting Monday. May not update a lot but will answer comments. Can't wait for Sunday normally workout alone but am meeting a bud to do chest so I can get a good spot hope to set a new pr for flat bench dumbbell. Eighty is the most I've done do far 6-7 reps. Will post results.


----------



## Hench (Sep 23, 2011)

Good job dude. Pics?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 23, 2011)

One day I will post pics wish I would have taken before pics. Might take some still have slot of Bf to lose probably at 20-22%. still ashamed even though it's much better than the 35-40% I was at.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 23, 2011)

be proud of your self brother, youre doing great. keep up the good work


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 25, 2011)

well buddy must have got to drunk no workout this weekend which means i had two days off in a row monday should be good workout. sitting here typing and stupid shoulder hurting right now. oh well must push on.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a thought. But if u don't have a spotter u could always switch up to.dumbbells. that's all I mainly use. I have a bad shoulder so most barbell exercises hurt. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## texdb (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats on your turnaround.  Two days off is good from time to time.


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job and congrats on your accomplishments bro, keep it up!


----------



## tyzero89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Keep it up bro!!! I know what its like. I used to be pushing 300 before deciding to change my life. I dropped down to 190 and the rest is still in the making....


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 25, 2011)

10-4 I'm using dumbbells just that first one when u r down low is tough. Just got 80 2 weeks ago hoping to go up more soon


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome MK.    Also doing similar progress.  Also live in FL 

Will be checking in on your progress 

Jag


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok started eating more today 3400-3500 cal goal 20/45/35. Well I've been under 200g carbs most days today I was at 250g when I hit gym did chest today. Started with flat bench dumbbells got 85lbers for 9 reps previous best was 80. Think I could have got 90 especially since my 2nd set with 85 was stronger than first set. Also did incline, wide hammer strength machine, ez bar pull overs, then dips wide grip and narrow and finished with 6 sets of cable tri moves with a couple super sets. Chest and arms feel tight. Look forward to the next 30days of eating big I hope to gain some muscle/strength if it is going good I might go longer on bulk just have to see.


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

nice.. really good..  pics...??


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

No pics will take some when I feel better about way I look. Ate 3326 cals yesterday 77-fat 365-carb 298-protien. All pretty clean. Should add up to gaining 1lb per week according to food program I'm using.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm the same... my hubby always says 'take pic's before we start cutting' and we never do... then when we are lean, we pretty much slap ourselves up side the head and wonder why we didn't do the 'before' pics..  

Will follow along.. what's your ultimate goal?   How long is your bulk going to be for?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

ultimate goal is to have a reasonable level of bf. and be much bigger than average. big enough to get respect and be noticed. if i had bf of 12-16 percent i would probably be happy. considering all of my life till recently it has probably been over 30%. im 5'8" 191 right now around 20% bf. probably bulk for 30 days just because i've below maintence for so long a change will do me good and make it easer to lose when i go back to a cut.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

katt said:


> I'm the same... my hubby always says 'take pic's before we start cutting' and we never do... then when we are lean, we pretty much slap ourselves up side the head and wonder why we didn't do the 'before' pics..
> 
> Will follow along.. what's your ultimate goal? How long is your bulk going to be for?


 

so true!  I just posted a 7 month slide show in my jourrnal  what a transormation in 7 months! 

so glad I am documenting this whole trip!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> ultimate goal is to have a reasonable level of bf. and be much bigger than average. big enough to get respect and be noticed. if i had bf of 12-16 percent i would probably be happy. considering all of my life till recently it has probably been over 30%. im 5'8" 191 right now around 20% bf. probably bulk for 30 days just because i've below maintence for so long a change will do me good and make it easer to lose when i go back to a cut.


 

I have been on a 7 month cut LOLZ


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

Wish I would have taken pics, but I will one day when it's worth seeing. Saw your pics jag great job. 
Just left gym did back and bi's today felt good had decent strength. Did 3 half ass pull ups with no assistance. Then 4 sets with some assistance. Next dumbbell rows 3 sets 9 reps with 70lb dumbbell. Did 3 sets cable pull downs and 3 sets of seated rows. 
Moved to deadliest (bent) 4 sets x8 135,185,225,225 yeah weak I know but that will change!
Then did curls reg/hammer and reverse grip. Did 4 sets of ab work. Left gym ate more food seems like all I do. Lol
By the way chest and tri's sore from yesterday.
Out


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

jag i know all about the cut started this deal sept 28-2010.
its tough. today ate 3296 cal 18/46/46 
64g fat
381g carbs
301g protien


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 28, 2011)

Today was quads only. Started with squats got educated on proper form and going down in the bucket boy 180 feels much heavier when ur that low. Concentrated on form today weight will come. Did 7 sets 10-15 rep range then did sitting leg press went light 4 plates per side but used full range of motion going as deep as I could. One if the better quad days I've had. Gym is upstairs was worried my legs were going to give out on way down.
I don't know if the fact my carbs have been high has anything to do with this but I've been stronger than normal this week.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 29, 2011)

3340calories
70g fat
385g carb
296g protien
Been one year now can't wait to see what this next year of training brings.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 29, 2011)

Did shoulders today 3 overhead moves and 3 different raises. Plus shrugs. Went up in weight on barbell overhead press added 10lbs over what I had been doing. Good week so far I've been stronger every day thinking it maybe due to increase in carbs. got to stay away from scale so any weight gain doesn't freak me out.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah it's Friday. Did Hams/calfs/biceps and more ab work.good workout ready for the weekend off and hit it hard again Monday.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 30, 2011)

I know the feeling man.  Any weight gain freaks me out after a while even when I'm trying to gain weight.  I've been thru a similar situation as you, mine was even worse off than yours was.  I was like 300+ and now I"m down to mid 170s.  Keep up the hard work brother.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> jag i know all about the cut started this deal sept 28-2010.
> its tough. today ate 3296 cal 18/46/46
> 64g fat
> 381g carbs
> 301g protien


 

Someday I'll be able  to eat that much LOL


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not as easy as you would think to eat that much. Adding 1000 clean calories a day is tough, but I feel better didn't realize that I was being effected by low carbs till I started eating more carbs. I look forward to the day I can just maintain a good size on a reasonable amount if food. Even though I believe I will probably always be on either a cut or a bulk.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Sunday evening and my hams are sore as hell calfs are little sore guess separating quads and hams/calfs to different days was a good idea. Two days of rest will hit chest Monday afternoon. Plus step on that dam scale.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 3, 2011)

Did chest and tri's good workout not as strong as last week but still ok. Hit the scale at 194 that's +3lbs at 500 above maint. Part of that is water and rest real gain. 3 more weeks then major cal cut and throwing cardio back in. 
Out


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 3, 2011)

3476calories
74g fat
370g carbs 
301g protien
20/44/36


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2011)

so how long are you bulking for, and after you're done, how long will your cut be?


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 4, 2011)

Planning on 30 days if I'm not gaining weight fast but am gaining muscle may go 60 days. When done will cut till i get under 15% then run cycle of test for 12-16 weeks
Then go from there.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2011)

ahhh... gotcha!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 4, 2011)

Trained quads today took 225 down deep in bucket wanted to go heavier but without a spot didn't want to get stuck. Deep sure takes it out of u. Funny when I started losing weight a yr ago just wanted to get in better shape and figured if I could get under 200 I would be happy and now I'm under 200 and goals have completely changed.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 5, 2011)

Trained back and bi's today getting stronger up to 4 pull ups body weight only. Hey 6months ago couldn't do 1 so I'm happy! Did 75 dumbbell on bent over rows(on hand). Forearms and bi's tired was a good workout. Eating a banana and protien shake post workout is this good?


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 6, 2011)

Did hams and calves today good workout. Leg feels weak pressing gas and brake. Stepped on scale and I'm up 7lbs in 10days seems kinda high to me. I know some us water and I've seen myself fluctuate 2-3 lbs a day. Hoping it will slow down as my body adjusts to calorie intake. After all went from 4month cut at 2200-2500 per day to 3300 per day so I'm sure u was carb depleted. Somebody chime in


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Trained back and bi's today getting stronger up to 4 pull ups body weight only. Hey 6months ago couldn't do 1 so I'm happy! Did 75 dumbbell on bent over rows(on hand). Forearms and bi's tired was a good workout. Eating a banana and protien shake post workout is this good?


 
I stay away from most fruit.  IMHO post workout carbs dextrose in a protein shake.  Right now I am on low calories so I avoid most simple carbs even around lifting.    
your mileage may vary!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Did hams and calves today good workout. Leg feels weak pressing gas and brake. Stepped on scale and I'm up 7lbs in 10days seems kinda high to me. I know some us water and I've seen myself fluctuate 2-3 lbs a day. Hoping it will slow down as my body adjusts to calorie intake. After all went from 4month cut at 2200-2500 per day to 3300 per day so I'm sure u was carb depleted. Somebody chime in


 
I can fluctuate easy 2-3 pounds a day.  8-10 on a carb load day.  

what are you eating daily?  carb level? fats and proteins ?


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 7, 2011)

360-380carbs
280-300 protien
60-74 fat
Thinking it's mostly water.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 7, 2011)

Did shoulders and tri's today good workout in a couple of weeks I maybe starting to add weights to my dips. On the scale I was down 2lbs from yesterday hopefully my metabolism is adjusting to the increased amount of food and I'm sure that 2lbs was water. I love doing tri's chest and legs what is your favorite part to train?


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 10, 2011)

Hit chest and tri's hurt shoulder last week but it was feeling better but to make sure I went lighter but more volume on chest and slammed tri's. Stepped on scale 194lbs started the bulk 2 weeks ago went up to 198 last week. Started at 190 so I'm up 4lbs hope it's mostly muscle. Atleast 2 more weeks on bulk if I'm still under 200 I may push on a few more weeks before going back on a cut to see the 180's for the first time in my adult life.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> what is your favorite part to train?


 
  Funny but full body Squats and deads  I love the consolidation 

But I really need to get cracking on my chest 

I would like to bench 300 again


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 11, 2011)

never had a strong chest usually dont touch barbell bench. mostly dumbell bench and 85's are the best i've done so far, but i know in the next few weeks will be at 100's


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> never had a strong chest usually dont touch barbell bench. mostly dumbell bench and 85's are the best i've done so far, but i know in the next few weeks will be at 100's


 
It will happen  you are determined!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 11, 2011)

Back and bi's today getting stronger pull ups coming a little easier still can't do to many but in due time. Legs on wednsday can't wait. Chest a tri's little sore from yesterday probably will feel good in morning. Love the pain get pissed when I'm not sore. Out


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok 17days on bulk still only 194. Which is about where I think I should be at this point. Did legs today only squatted 205 but as deep as I could go. Put 14 plates on leg press machine and went deep. Then to hack squat machine 3 plates per side always go light on it sometimes bothers my knees. Finished with leg ext. And some ab work. Still not sure why I work abs Im nit sure I have any certainly have never seen them. Lol.
Out


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

When you squat are you going al the way down? if not where are you getting hung up?  Or is it a spotter thing?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> . Funny when I started losing weight a yr ago just wanted to get in better shape and figured if I could get under 200 I would be happy and now I'm under 200 and goals have completely changed.


 Funny how that happens!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> . And some ab work. Still not sure why I work abs Im nit sure I have any certainly have never seen them. Lol.
> Out


 

Best Captian Kirk voice... 

Abs?  what   are    these    Abs  you talk about?


Abs!   Heck I would like to see where I pee from


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 13, 2011)

Going as far down as I can little below 90 degrees. Abs just a myth. Seeing where u pee is a treat when you couldn't always. In a side bar it looks much bigger with less mass around it.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Going as far down as I can little below 90 degrees. Abs just a myth. Seeing where u pee is a treat when you couldn't always. In a side bar it looks much bigger with less mass around it.


 

LMAO  that is what my Wife says!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 13, 2011)

Hit shoulders and tri's. Started doing exercises to strengthen rotator cuff hope this helps shoulder already hurting again. Went lighter more reps and did front raises and shrugs. Hit tri's with dips body weight, machine dips, reverse grip close bench and cables. Love way arms look and feel after slamming them. Out


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 14, 2011)

Hit hamstrings, calves, biceps today moved up to 245 on straight leg dead lifts have to make myself get stronger on these. Really like splitting legs into separate days was probably neglecting hams because of being tired from squats.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 17, 2011)

Chest and tris today better workout than i thought it would be considering I was tired from work. Ok bulk is over I'm at 194. So I gained 4lbs, but most importantly shocked my system I've dropped my calorie intake by 500 to start with to 2840 later on i will drop it more. Also starting cardio again I want to be in the 180's for first time EVER in adulthood. The maybe 170's when I get in the 170 range I'm going to gear up and try to add some size.
Out
Fat kid no more!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 19, 2011)

Tough week had to play mechanic tuesday so missed gym but got there wednsday back/bi's up to five wide grip pull ups in a row. Got on treadmill for 20min been awhile since I've done any running did 1.5 miles total one mike at 5mph pace felt good forgot how I like to run. Also I'm starting to be able to see my top ab under rib cage. Oh yeah!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't like running... only sometimes I tolerate it.  Kudos to you for doing it!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 20, 2011)

Hit legs good today quads and hams for a change short week so I combined. 20minutes on stationary bike. Checked my heart rate while squatting it was 140bpm. And stayed high through workout.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

keep on doin what your doin!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 24, 2011)

Hit gym at 5.30 am did chest/tris. Weighed 193 down 1lb.
Going to be another tough week making it to gym only made it 3 days last week. Going to keep cals at 2840 maint. And see if I continue to drop slowly when that stops I will drop cals lower


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 25, 2011)

Back/bi's today used smith machine for 1 arm bent over rows liked way that worked strained right arm yesterday so hit bi's light mostly cables got a good pump. Then did twenty minutes cardio. Hit scale at 192 today only 3lbs from record territory.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 26, 2011)

Well made it in to gym doing better than I thought this week. Hit quads leg press 7 sets up to 12 plates then hack squats 3 sets 225 x2 315x1 leg ext 3sets another leg press machine 400lb max for 3 sets did 5 sets of abs.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

that sound like a Solid leg day!!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 27, 2011)

I like doing legs. Did shoulders today felt good today my left shoulder didn't really bother me but I'm sure I will pay for it next couple days went heavier on military press today than before. Did 3 press moves 3-4 sets each 3 sets side raises and 3 sets front raises and 3 sets of when u hold barbell down by abs and pull it up even with shoulders then 3 sets shrugs. 4 sets of dips body weight 15 per set. Then seated dip machine 3 sets max 250 seat belted in. Finished tris off with cables. Did 4 sets of sit ups. Now doing 25 min on bike then home.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't believe it I made 5 days this week! Early workout 5.45am hamstrings/calves/biceps 20 min stationary bike off to work. Got 2 days off maybe I will get my hunting buggy put back together it's almost time to restock freezer with fresh Bambi!


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 31, 2011)

Well it's Monday back in gym chest/tri's. Shoulder hurting did machines only today hammer strength not cable. Wide/incline/decline presses then dips flys and pushups. Then cables to finish tris off. 25min cardio and I'm outta here. I love this place! Hit scale at 192 cut calories by another 250 so we will see what happens.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 1, 2011)

Early workout today back/bi's/cardio back slowly getting stronger on cable pull downs up to 165. And single arm curls doing 35lbs. I know that's weak. Compared to alot of u monsters but I will take improvement where I can get it.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 2, 2011)

Another early day hate these. Did legs and cardio today. 315 on hack squat is getting easier I feel 365 or 405 coming soon! Stepped on scale 189lbs which is first time I've been this low in adult life! I'm excited as hell can't wait to get in the 170's. I'm on track to start 1st cycle in January.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 2, 2011)

*Need help with pics*

Dont know how to get pics from iPhone if someone can help I will post some


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 4, 2011)

Early day hit shoulders/tri's and cardio. Ate my ass off yesterday got some extra carbs and fats and it showed this morning shoulder press machine did 20lbs more than normal and tris were real strong today. Back to lower calorie intake. Deer season starts sat. So eating on weekends will be a challenge being in woods all day


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 4, 2011)

Just read this all....amazing progress and congrats big time. You should be proud.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks you will be next success story just dont get down when weight loss slows down you will figure out how to manipulate diet to keep body guessing and losing.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 8, 2011)

Hit gym early chest/tri's/abs good workout felt fairly strong but stayed light since shoulder is feeling better want it to heal up. Had bf checked with that machine you hold out in front. Read 19.9% was 23% 2 months back. Bmi 28.7 I l know I've gained some muscle so how accurate is this?


----------



## jagbender (Nov 8, 2011)

DEXA body fat scans are the most accurate IMHO.  
The bio impedance machines are good to show trends but are very sensitive to hydration levels.    keep on with your diet and exercise and watch the mirror and your clothes.  I haven't lost any "weight" in 3 months but the trends on my scale show less fat.  also Seeing fat melting and new "cuts" in places I had not seen them before.  

I am now working on losing the 15 pounds of Vacation weight  LOL


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 9, 2011)

Hate early gym days but lately seems to be only time I have to go. Back/bi's/abs and cardio nothing special I'm a little tired got to much going on with hunting in my free time I normally catch up on rest on weekends but this time of year it's non stop. In December between Christmas and new years I'm going to take a week off to rest looking forward to it.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 9, 2011)

188 on scale this am
That's 91lbs lost


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 10, 2011)

Hit gym for quick afternoon workout hack squats/leg press/leg ext/ leg curls/ calf raises. Abs and no time for cardio my golds is upstairs which is cruel on leg day.
Out


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> 188 on scale this am
> That's 91lbs lost


 
oh yeah!  good job!


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 15, 2011)

Hit gym Monday afternoon chest/tri's started with flat bench dumbbell/ flat barbell/ incline barbell/ decline barbell/ body weight dips/ fly machine then some cable moves plus dip machine to finish tris off. My 18yr old son went with me hope he starts going full time.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 15, 2011)

Hit gym for quads/abs& cardio this afternoon read about this German volume training so did 10 sets of leg press was at 10 plates about set 6 dropped back to 8 then last set dropped to 6 did 3 sets of leg ext to finish off. Rested 90sec between sets of presses. Was pretty hard will see how my legs feel tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Hit gym for quads/abs& cardio this afternoon read about this German volume training so did 10 sets of leg press was at 10 plates about set 6 dropped back to 8 then last set dropped to 6 did 3 sets of leg ext to finish off. Rested 90sec between sets of presses. Was pretty hard will see how my legs feel tomorrow.


 

I can bet    Sore    good job,  keep on slamming man!


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 16, 2011)

Back/bi's &abs today good workout till I got to reverse curls and pulled something in forearm. Oh well riding bike for 20. Kept carbs at 160 today going to try and be under 100 for next 2 days.  Going to be tough.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 17, 2011)

my quads hurt yesterday now my hams are killing me having trouble bending down to pick up stuff off ground.


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess that means you had a good workout... lol    I've looked at the German Volume training.. it looks too brutal for me.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 17, 2011)

Shoulders/tri's/abs/cardio today lifts went well shoulders didn't hurt for first time in a month. Looks like my net carbs are going to be around 70 today protien 250 fat 60 it was had for me not to be starving and still stay under 100 grams of carbs. I miss my chobani yogurt! Going to try and make Friday a low carb day also then let weekend be normal and go back low Monday. Got three days off to chase Bambi then work 3 and off 4 more. Hell yeah I'm ready


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> my quads hurt yesterday now my hams are killing me having trouble bending down to pick up stuff off ground.


 

Why do we like DOMS so much?


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 21, 2011)

Hit chest/shoulders/tris/abs good workout nothing special added shoulders in since it's a short week. Scale staying same but my new 36jeans are fitting loose.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 22, 2011)

Hit legs today 10 sets squats 6@225 2@245 last 2@205 then 4 sets leg press 4plates per side 10reps. 3 sets leg ext last set drop set. 5 sets calf raises 14-16 reps. 4 sets leg curls. And abs I'm wiped plus tris are toast from yesterday scratching back of neck hurts.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 23, 2011)

Early workout 5.30am hit back/bi's forearm still hurting when I try to do pull ups argh! Didnt bother me doing hammer curls so that was good. Got to tighten up some feel like i've hit a plateau. Just trying to survive holidays without blowing up. Scale is screwing with my mind staying same, but cloths seem to be fitting better and I'm getting stronger.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to be back in gym after holiday. Chest and tri today. Gained 3lbs mostly water I imagine. Time to tighten up


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Time to tighten up?  Man I never heard of anyone going on a bulk with they are 20%.  Glad you are cutting again.  Hit the weights early then do 40 min of cardio at night go running.  Eat below maintenance.  Like 2400-2500 cals tops!  Better to do 240grams protein 220 grams of carbs and low fat.

Why do you need to be big?  People don't respect ppl because of their body size but because of their character.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 28, 2011)

If you never were the fat kid or adult which I've been both as high as 303lbs you probably wouldn't understand I'm going from one extreme to the other. Don't want to be super huge but 210-220 at 13-15% would probably make me happy, and the temp bulk was to break change things up when my weight loss had stopped. I've lost 90lbs by the scale and gained some muscle. Bf was probably close to 40% so 20% is a major improvement.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 29, 2011)

Hit back/bi's today forearms felt good no pain do that was good. Scale back to 188 so all is better. Up to 6 chin ups and about 4 pull ups. One armed standing curls 35lb maybe 40 in arm day Friday when they are fresh. Slowly getting stronger.


----------



## Mkpaint (Nov 30, 2011)

Did legs today leg press, lunges, leg ext, leg curls, calve raises. Good workout. 1963 cals 56fat, 119net carbs, 242 protien.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 1, 2011)

Legs sore today! Hit shoulders my weakest part. Did military press machine and Arnold press dumbbells. Also front raises and rear delt flys. Hit scale at 187 another lb down slowly but surely.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 2, 2011)

thursday macros
fat=56
net carbs=141
protien=281
2210 cals


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 5, 2011)

1839 cals
255protien
52fat 
76 net carbs
Did chest/tri's today felt weak but made best of it still got a good workout in.
Last week 80 dumbbell flat bench 2 sets 8-10 no prob today 1 set of 5 had to go lighter. Blaming it on low carbs.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> If you never were the fat kid or adult which I've been both as high as 303lbs you probably wouldn't understand I'm going from one extreme to the other. Don't want to be super huge but 210-220 at 13-15% would probably make me happy, and the temp bulk was to break change things up when my weight loss had stopped. I've lost 90lbs by the scale and gained some muscle. Bf was probably close to 40% so 20% is a major improvement.


 
Been there!  


DOING that!


Nice macros on your calories.  I run about 50P 25% carbs 25% fat.  seems to be working for me   
I haven't been posting my diet on fitday cause it is pretty much the same everyday.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm finding it hard to deal with carbs under 100g mind is cloudy and have no energy bad mood. I hit 2-3 days at under 125 2 days under 200 and on weekend don't pay to much attn but don't over eat either.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> I'm finding it hard to deal with carbs under 100g mind is cloudy and have no energy bad mood. I hit 2-3 days at under 125 2 days under 200 and on weekend don't pay to much attn but don't over eat either.


 

I average 120 140 carbs a day  with about 35-45 fiber   of course a cheat meal once a week!


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 6, 2011)

Back/bi's today still feeling week about to attack some carbs before leg day. Still had a decent workout I'm tired and sore from chest yesterday.  Scale still at 187 trying not to let lack of movement bother me I know at this stage it will move much slower.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 8, 2011)

Did legs today felt week again squat 225 felt real heavy after 8reps going to parallel. Did 2 sets at 225 then 4 at 185 14 reps. Also leg ext, leg curls and calf raises. Doing 20 min of bike to loosen everything up. Hope I'm not getting sick. Haven't been sleeping good hope that has something to do with it.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 9, 2011)

Did shoulders with some tri's finally felt good today standing barbell overhead presses put 2 quarters on the bar and got to good sets of 8 did 8 sets of presses then front and side raises. Then behind head dumbells for tris and cable finished with drop set. 20 min cardio weekend here i come


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 13, 2011)

Well taking this week off. Been hitting gym solid for a year. Have some aches and pains that I hope may heal up some with a little time off. I've been dragging ass for last week or so with it being hunting season I don't have anytime to catch up on rest going hard 7 days a week. Back in a week hopefully full of energy


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Well taking this week off. Been hitting gym solid for a year. Have some aches and pains that I hope may heal up some with a little time off. I've been dragging ass for last week or so with it being hunting season I don't have anytime to catch up on rest going hard 7 days a week. Back in a week hopefully full of energy


 

We all need a break.  hardest thing is not to gain over the holidays 

I have been hanging in there @ 232  +-  carb loads are getting a little crazy with all the food around.  

Just keep wathcing for the recomp  not the scale!


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 13, 2011)

i have my eye on the prize nothing can stop me!


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 15, 2011)

Thursday morning I'm half way done with week off. My energy is already better shoulders are still hurting just not as bad probably will always hurt. My left forearm and bicep are slowly getting better pulled that doing hammer curls. Monday will be back in gym! If arm isn't fully recovered I will just avoid doing anything to injure it. Feel like a bum not training but can see benifits of taking time off.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 19, 2011)

Back in gym after week off it felt good. Started new program did chest today not sure about volume but will try it. Consists of flat bench, incline bench 4 sets of 10 each then incline flys 4x10 pec dec 3x10 plus drop set. Then standing and seated calf raises 4x12.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 19, 2011)

The best part scale didn't change much was 189 today after week off and some questionable eating.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 20, 2011)

sticking with new program legs today 2 warm up sets then 4 working sets of squats 10 reps. did 215 plan on going up next week trying to not kill myself after week off. the 4x10 leg press and 3-10 leg ext. then leg curls skipped deadlifts because my son and i were incredibly winded legs kicked our asses today. didn't look that tough on paper but was tough today.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 22, 2011)

did shoulders felt good. pushed 55lb dumbells on seated shoulder press which is improvement for me. still not to sure about new plan here is shoulder day seated dumbell press 3x10, dumbbell lat. raisees 3x10 with last set being drop set. rear delt machine 3x10 with drop set. shoulder press machine 1 set 15 i switched to big bar overhead press to failure. then three tricep moves all 3x10 we did close grip bench then dips and finished with cable push downs drop set at end.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting back into things.  Also good to see your weight stayed level!  
Now to get through Christmas eating


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 27, 2011)

Hit chest and tri's today got 85 dumbbells on flat bench for a new best weight. Knew it was going to be a good day. Scale at 191 which isn't that bad for as crappy as my diet has been


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

85's  good deal!   191  no problem  a little less carbs and that will fall off too!


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 3, 2012)

Well it's 2012 time to kick some ass! Hit chest and calves today  85's were a little easier had a good workout. Scale was 187 back to pre holiday weight.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 5, 2012)

Did back Wednesday and I'm sore today. Hit legs today nothing real heavy 245 squat and 315 hack squat machine. Do muscles retain more water after lifting while repairing themselves? I've gained 1.5lbs in last 2 days while eating below maintenece. Think it's water


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 6, 2012)

190.5 today still not over eating up 3lbs since tues


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest and tris today started with barbell flat bench(usually do dumbbell) warmed up and wanted to do some single rep weight to hit max. Got 185 easy 205 almost all me had a little help dropped back to 175 for 8reps then 3 more sets 155,135 all to failure. Trying to get stronger just seems to be moving way to slow. Also did hammer machine decline and incline. Finished with pec dec. scale at 191 today.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 12, 2012)

Tues back/bi's nothing special going lite on curls dealing with forearm strain. Did legs wed. 2 warm up sets then 4 working sets 225,245,265,275. Should have went for 300+ but legs were getting tired. 4 sets leg press 10 plates. One double drop set leg ext 120,75,40 dam that burns. Did some light straight leg. Dead lifts and hobbled home. Scale 189


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 12, 2012)

This is me when I was around 300 few years back





This is me dec 30 2011




Will post better pics when I take some but this gives an idea where I came from


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome progress  Nice Red snapper  too


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 17, 2012)

Monday chest tri's 2 warm up fl bench db 45x10 60x10 4 working sets 80x8, 70x10x3 incline 45x10x4 close grip bench barbell 95x10x4. Pec dec 120x10x3 cable push downs 120x10x4 with last set a drop set. Scale up at 193 5lb increase since Thursday blows my mind.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

It is amazing how fast we can change weight.  I have this new body analyzer 
and have been posting graphs daily.  Really neat to see the hydration levels change so rapidly.  I rode 53 miles Saturday and really depleted my muscle hydration


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes its quite maddening. I know I didn't gain 5lbs of muscle or fat in 4 days. Back/bi's tues. pull ups assisted 4x10 lat pull down 135x10x4  cable wide grip rows 135x10x2
Close grip cable row 120x10x2 low to hammer machine 70 per side 4 sets. Barbell curls 65x10x3 forearm still hurting could go heavier can't wait for it to heal. Dumbbell standing curls 25x10x3 reverse grip curls barbell 30x10 20x10x2. These really hurt forearm may just have to quit curling for a couple weeks.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 18, 2012)

Did legs Wednesday squat 235x10 255x10x2 then leg press 10plates 5 sets 10 reps each then drop to 8,6 plates to failure 6 leg curl sets 10 reps 150lb. Now doing 20 min stationry bike. Scale 189 today this thing is crazy and I haven't even took a dump today. Going to get a methadrol extreme stack Friday and run that for 30 days hope to get some good gains strength and muscle wise.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 23, 2012)

hit chest today with calves. started with flat bench 40x10 and 60x10 to warm up then 75x10,85x8 getting easier will be moving up soon then 70x10 65x10 on to decline 4 sets of 10 super weak 155 then 145 last 3 sets. 6 sets of pec deck flys 110-120. then 8 sets of calf raises.


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 24, 2012)

Did legs today changed things up did hack squat machine 2 plates x10 4x10 6x10 8x10x2 10x10. Then went to leg press 10p x10 12x10x2 8x10 2 7x8 6x7 drop set at end. 4 sets legs curls 135x10 2x150x10 and 20 min on stationary bike to stretch out. Scale 189


----------



## Mkpaint (Jan 26, 2012)

Started my methadrol extreme run yesterday and I'm doing a 2nd log to detail my experience. So this one will be in active for 60 days


----------

